# Reducing your carbon footprint



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 17, 2014)

Just testing RG!

But seriously, with all the PC stuff flying around and all the annoying buzzwords, thought I'd start a list if terms that nobody really likes. Add to it and keep it fun and light hearted.

1. Synergy


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 17, 2014)

:banhim:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 17, 2014)

Green


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 17, 2014)

emissions


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2014)

Affordable _ _ _ _ _ _ _

"Affordable" healthcare

"Affordable" housing

"Affordable" jobs programs

Code word for "Hi, we're the Government, and we"re about to mess things up really really bad, and you have to pay for it"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2014)

fair ___


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2014)

living wage


----------



## goodal (Jan 17, 2014)

To name a few...

social justice

offensive

ouster


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 17, 2014)

participation.

deserve.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 17, 2014)

perception


----------



## csb (Jan 17, 2014)

cohesive


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2014)

paradigm

leverage


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2014)

sustainability

mobility for all

free range


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 17, 2014)

purchase insurance... in my mind, a purchase involves a one time payment for a specific item. Obtaining insurance is something that, as I see it, is possible, paying for insurance is possible, but purchasing insurance is impossible, because you are not making a one time payment nor are you buying an item. You are making many monthly premium payments, deductible payments, and copays for a service (not an item) that pays the other portion of the bill.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> sustainability




I loathe that word.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2014)

entitlement


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 17, 2014)

OMAHA!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 17, 2014)

XXXX-gate.

Anything that might be a scandal becomes a gate. Benghazigate, Bullygate, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 17, 2014)

Polar vortex.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 17, 2014)

Al Gore


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 17, 2014)

Prius


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2014)

pretty much endless supply here....

http://www.bouldercounty.org/env/pages/default.aspx


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2014)

Boulder County has a firm grasp of the obvious:



> Some animals and insects carry diseases that can be transmitted to humans.


Well no fsh!t.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Boulder County has a firm grasp of the obvious:
> 
> 
> 
> > "Some animals and insects carry diseases that can be" . &lt;fffffFFFFFFfffffwwwwwpp&gt; . . . . &lt;cough&gt; . . . &lt;cough, cough&gt; . . . &lt;spppt&gt; . . . &lt; sppppt&gt; . . . &lt;exhale&gt; . . . &lt;giggles&gt; . . . "transmitted to humans, you know, duuude".


Fixed it for you.

They're all high out there you know.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 17, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> They're all high out there you know.


Well duh, it's like 5000 feet above sea level.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Boulder County has a firm grasp of the obvious:
> ...




So goodbye yellow brick road...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm really suprised we don't have composting toilets... (Instead of flushing kind) I think I will bring that up at next staff meeting...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I'm really suprised we don't have composting toilets... (Instead of flushing kind) I think I will bring that up at next staff meeting...




Harness dung beetles so their poo rolling actions create green energy. Or brown energy....green brown energy.......


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > They're all high out there you know.
> ...


:appl: Well played sir, well played. You win _THIS _round.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2014)

Back on topic:

"Move on", or "Move forward"

I'm not ready to "Move On"; I'm still quite fixated on the extraordinary level of B.S. you have just fed me. Explain yourself.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2014)

There is no "I" in "team.".


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2014)

Gertheryjdtydgh fdfgsrgukythhtyjjyfmyum


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 21, 2014)

military dependent

(if I am dependent on the military, why the heck do I need to work for us to pay the bills?)


----------



## csb (Jan 21, 2014)

-ageddon.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 21, 2014)

-pocalypse


----------



## goodal (Jan 22, 2014)

zombies (even though I like the walking dead).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 22, 2014)

Kardashian


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 22, 2014)

'reality' shows


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 22, 2014)

Recycle


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 23, 2014)

proactive


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 23, 2014)

team player


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 23, 2014)

creative destruction...usually nothing creative about it


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

^^^ that one belongs in the "List of Oxymorons" thread


----------



## csb (Jan 23, 2014)

an oldie but goodie, that's still overused at my job:

thinking outside of the box


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 23, 2014)

^^^ trying to get into the box tends to land guys in the HR office to deal with harassment claims...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 23, 2014)

We had a Town Hall meeting today at work and here was the one from it: leverage/leveraging.


----------



## csb (Jan 23, 2014)

From our meeting- streamline.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 23, 2014)

Safety Conscious Work Environment


----------



## csb (Jan 24, 2014)

"Significant Project"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 24, 2014)

Milestones


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 24, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Milestones




Oh geez, we are required to meet a certain number of "project milestones" as part of our performance indicators, but no one yet has been able to explain to me what our project milestones are. However, we meet 100% of them, so I guess that's good.


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2014)

It's a legitimate term, but "negative float" is starting to chap my hide. It's the project management way of saying, "You need to get your sh!t done. NOW. We're all waiting on YOU." Instead they say, "Why are you at 200 days negative float?" Um, because the schedule is unrealistic?


----------

